# Eureka!! Finished One



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Firstly, I want to thank vc111 and rjbass for their input to help me do this! I couldn't have got this done without their help!!

I just finished my first "start to finish" crankbait. I made this musky shad as a gift for my dad, so I even put a personal touch on it to finish it off. I have to say this was quite a trying project, but I learned alot and will apply the new found knowledge on future baits. The cut, shape and sand process proved to be the easiest and the weighting proved to be the most difficult...the finish process was just plain frustrating in the beginning (base paint and scaling step) but after a wipe clean and redo, I settled down and things went more smoothly from there. Adding the details and seeing my vision come together was most rewarding, although on this one I may have added too much? Here are some pictures...give me your thoughts and critiques...I am a perfectionist by nature so I can see several flaws that I will make sure don't get repeated in the future, but I think for a first start to finish lure, this one turned out okay. I still have to modify the lip so it tracks better, but wanted to get the hooks on for a true test..it's close but not exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks AWESOME! Great looking lure.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang man!! That turned out great. I can see that coming through the water in Canada this spring


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow! Very impressive. I am in the painting process of my 2nd now. Got the base coat and a coat of clear. Hope it turns out half that good. Very nice!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent work! IMO, giving a homemade lure as a gift is very satisfying to the giver and meaningful to the receiver. I'm sure your dad will like it.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!!!! He is going to love it. I really love the head details and the gills.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't believe my eyes. You dove off the high dive with your first one and successfully executed some very advanced steps in the building process.

I wish I could see the look on your father's face when he opens that up and you're finally able to convince him that you made that yourself from start to finish...because he's not going to believe his eyes either. 

Aside from the excellent work, I also like the graceful shape you chose to build.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW! 
He, Could, Go, All, The, Way!!!!!
Excellent job on your first of many. Seem's as though you've taken all this information and made it work for you. Congratulation's, And I can't wait to see mumber two.


Douglas


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments...nice to hear them from the top dogs at this hobbie/craft (obsession for me). I thought maybe I got in too deep with all of the techniques I tried. 

I think my dad will like it and I won't have to convince him I built it..I shaped it in his wood shop right in front of him...he'll know!!!  

The foiling was initially to be a traditional scale look but I ended up with something a little different. I was practicing with some fiberglass screen on the workbench and rubbed in the foil for a typical scale effect. First piece of adhesive backed foil was then peeled off for another practice run. When I peeled it off though, it put a nice vertical pattern in with subtle scales underneath. I thought it looked different enough to not be a "me too" look so that is what I tried on this lure (I refrain from making another Bob Ross reference  ). I didn't burnish the edges so well, so I will improve on that going forward. 

This was fun and now I can focus on 5 more I have cut...I will do them more like an assembly line so I can finish all in the same stage before moving on...should definitely speed the painting process without having to clean the airbrushes (have 2 now) so frequently between colors.

Thanks again guys for all of your kind words and assistance...everyone who has posted a picture or technique all had a part in this lure! I'm very grateful for your help in shortening the learning curve. Merry Christmas to all...I'm out until after Christmas...but with a 5 day vacation starting the 26th, you can bet I'll be in the man cave sanding away...Should get my Grizzly belt/disk sander on Wednesday (Merry Christmas to me), so the sawdust will be flying!


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats well done. Nice looking lure.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You definitely have it!!! You did listen, but you still have to have the talent. I am impressed. I like the colors, the shape and the detail. This is just one of many more to come......

I should post a picture of my first one for a laugh sometime. 

Rod


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

What an awesome lure, even more so being your first. WOW! I can see the chips flying now. It is an awesome feeling watching a piece of art come together right before your eyes. I'm sure this won't be your last. The real test for all of us is when we present them to the fish. A tug on that line will send your emotions rocketing. Hope to see more soon.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dang that's a nice one! I can't believe that's your first. Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great looking bait,brian.sure doesn't look like a first attempt.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! My dad loved his lure...he laughed when I told him it was the one I built in front of him...the one's who didn't believe I built it were my brothers, who also fish alot, so they know what they were looking at! Now I guess I'll have to make them some too...my older brother ordered five for Erie...I wonder if I'll get to make any for my own use?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats a great feeling. I gave out the 6 poppers I just finished for Xmas presents. I was there when they were opened and seen their reaction.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> Thanks guys! My dad loved his lure...he laughed when I told him it was the one I built in front of him...the one's who didn't believe I built it were my brothers, who also fish alot, so they know what they were looking at! Now I guess I'll have to make them some too...my older brother ordered five for Erie...I wonder if I'll get to make any for my own use?


Your brothers know quality work when they see it! Cool story.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

*Fugi*- you are obviously a perfectionist, you certainly took all the advice in here- First up lure, it looks great from here, I would be happy if it was my 50th, you and your dad must be ecstatic. pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

goolies said:


> Thats a great feeling. I gave out the 6 poppers I just finished for Xmas presents. I was there when they were opened and seen their reaction.


I think that is really cool! Makes the time you spent dialing everything in worth it! It is just as rewarding watching their reactions as it is making them!
Much better than hitting the local tackle shop and buying them.


----------

